# [SOLVED]syslog-ng uruchamia się długo po czasie

## Pryka

Mam problem z syslo-ng... Jakby to powiedzieć... laguje. Przez co system włącza się ponad minutę...

log:

http://pastebin.com/3EapC6TL

```
Portage 2.1.9.45 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r2, 2.6.38-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_E2180_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 12 Apr 2011 16:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.2_p8

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.38 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL dlj-1.1 skype-eula googleearth AdobeFlash-10 AdobeFlash-10.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sunrise"

SYNC="rsync://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="X accessibility acl acpi alsa amd64 archive bash-completion beagle berkdb branding bzip2 cairo caps cdda cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus device-mapper disk-partition dri enca extras fat fortran fts3 gdbm gdu gif gimp glitz gnome gnutls gpm gtk iconv idn inotify ipv6 java jpeg lame libburn libnotify lzma lzo mmx mmxext modules mozilla mp3 mplayer mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs objc ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl png policykit pppd python qt3support readline secure-delete session slang spell sqlite sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 subversion symlink sysfs syslog tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev unicode unsupported usb vorbis xcb xcomposite xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="pixma" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Last edited by Pryka on Sun Apr 17, 2011 5:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacekalex

Spróbowałbym na Twoim miejscu iptables i syslog dać do boot, ale to tylko gdybanie.

Sam mam taki bajzel:

http://pastebin.com/fbaXFqNU

używam rsyslog i wszystko wstaje prawidłowo, a śmietnik mam taki, że chyba łatwiej mi system przyjdzie postawić od nowa, niż posprzątać.   :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja bym proponowal test z rc_parallel="NO".

----------

## mziab

Pryka: Nadziałeś się na bug w openrc.

----------

## Pryka

@mziab tak wiem, zgłaszałem to bo na forum długo nikt nie odpowiadał i poprawili

Link dla zainteresowanych:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=363501

ps. Dzięki wszystkim za odpowiedzi  :Smile: 

----------

